# Suomalaisten gentookäyttäjien työpöytäkaappauksia.

## Hulis

Elikkäs. gentoo.fi@ircnet kanavan kotisivuilla on screenshotgalleria, jonne yritetään kovasti kerätä suomalaisten mielellään gentookäyttäjien työpöytäkaappauksia (tosin muidenkin distrojen käyttäjät saavat laittaa screenshotteja).

Kotisivujemme osoite: http://gentoo.tuska.fi/

Screenshotin laittamiseksi on rekisteröidyttävä. Etusilvulta löytyy ohjeet screenshotin ottamiseen.

----------

## Flammie

Meinasin laittaa vaan eihän tuo anna sitä passuakaan sähköpostissa.

----------

## Sharph

http://laikka.ath.cx/~topi/mydesktop.png

----------

## AnXa

Vai että kuvankaappauksia. Noh täältä pesee... http://www.edu.lahti.fi/~aaspinen/pictures/etc/

Kaikki KDE shotit on Gentoosta. GTk ei ole Gentoosta vaan RedHate9stä.  :Razz: 

Pistän jossakin vaiheessa uudemmat servulle.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Tässä on se tämän hetkinen työpöytä

----------

## Deranger

Click  :Razz: 

Yön pimeinä tunteita tuli hullu ajatus, että mitäpäs jos korvaisi taskbarin/panelin thumbnaileilla. Noh, siinähän se on  :Wink: Last edited by Deranger on Mon Dec 27, 2004 8:38 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kokekola

Gnome 2.8 + nippelit

----------

## s4kk3

vielä keskeneräinen fvwm

Tavison .fvwm2rc hieman muokattuna, .torsmorc:n tein itse tuossa aamukahvia juodessani. xfce4:n paneeli missä on kaikki tarpeellinen.

----------

## pussi

Vähän on kesken vielä muttä tässä.

- openbox

- rox-filer

- aterm

- torsmo

- engage

Engagessa olevan ikonit ovat "Serenity Light Blue" setistä jonka löytää ainakin deviantartista 

Taustakuva "Castle in The Clouds" mylös deviantartista.

Työpöytää koristavat ikonit: "d3a-icons"Last edited by pussi on Tue Dec 28, 2004 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rotonen

http://users.kymp.net/rotonen/lollero.jpg <-- vanha xfce4-kokoonpano..

----------

## LeDevil

klik

Keskeneräistä & simppeliä vielä, siirtymä Flux -> xfce4 käynnissä..

- xfce 4.2 RC3

- Eterm

- Irssi

- Torsmo

----------

## vrln

 *pussi wrote:*   

> Vähän on kesken vielä muttä tässä.
> 
> - openbox
> 
> - rox-filer
> ...

 

Upealta näyttää. Voisitko laittaa mulle vaikka private messagella (tai tähän) ton sun torsmon config filun? Ja toi millä pasteet tota logia ruudulle, niin onko kyseessä root-tail vai läpinäkyvä aterm? (jos on niin millä komennolla saat sen päivittymään kokoajan yms?) Aika kivat noi ikonit myös, pitää testata :)

+ Tässä olisi tolle sivulle pari kuvaa:

Ikkunamanagerina Enlightenment E17, pari atermia, nautilus ximianin industrial themellä (ximian-artwork paketista löytyy) sekä xmms ximian-south themellä (löytyy gnome-lookin xmms osiosta) yhessä kuvassa ja toisessa on muistaakseni ihan perus ximianin xmms theme.

http://lude.net/edocs/img/e17_12.png

http://lude.net/edocs/img/e17_13.png

PS: LeDevil, voisitko sendiä/laittaa tähän sun etermin configin, näyttää aika hienolta. Käytän itse viel atermia kun en onnistunu säätämään etermistä mukavan näköistä.

----------

## Jase

http://www.kumivene.org/pub/desktop/index.php?view=/2004-12-30.jpg

XFCE 4.1.99.2 + Xorg ei mitään erikoista muutoin.

----------

## LeDevil

 *vrln wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> PS: LeDevil, voisitko sendiä/laittaa tähän sun etermin configin, näyttää aika hienolta. Käytän itse viel atermia kun en onnistunu säätämään etermistä mukavan näköistä.

 

Tuossapa olis säädöt - nothing fancy:

```
Eterm -b black -f white -O --tint=grey --shade 55 --scrollbar no --double-buffer --font "-*-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15"
```

----------

## Viltsu

Tässä omani

-XFCE4

-Gdesklets

-Xorg 6.7 (suur kiitos ATI:n porukoiden)

----------

## vrln

 *LeDevil wrote:*   

>  *vrln wrote:*   ....
> 
> PS: LeDevil, voisitko sendiä/laittaa tähän sun etermin configin, näyttää aika hienolta. Käytän itse viel atermia kun en onnistunu säätämään etermistä mukavan näköistä. 
> 
> Tuossapa olis säädöt - nothing fancy:
> ...

 

kiitokset :)

edit: Muistaisitko vielä mistä olet saanut ton fontin? Sitä ei näytä olevan mulla (xorg perus fontit + corefonts asennettuna)

----------

## LeDevil

 *vrln wrote:*   

> kiitokset 
> 
> edit: Muistaisitko vielä mistä olet saanut ton fontin? Sitä ei näytä olevan mulla (xorg perus fontit + corefonts asennettuna)

 

emerge terminus-font  :Wink: 

----------

## vrln

 *LeDevil wrote:*   

>  *vrln wrote:*   kiitokset :)
> 
> edit: Muistaisitko vielä mistä olet saanut ton fontin? Sitä ei näytä olevan mulla (xorg perus fontit + corefonts asennettuna) 
> 
> emerge terminus-font ;)

 

Kiitokset jälleen :)

Sori, ois pitäny kyllä pitänyt tarkistaa portagesta eka, oletin että se on jossakin fonttipaketissa jonka nimeä ei olisi voinut arvata.

----------

## ToTTi

http://gentoo.tuska.fi/portal/plugins/gallery/kaappaukset/tyopoyta_norsu?full=1

Mikä palikka jolla noi tiedot saa tuolla yläkulmassa ?

----------

## vrln

 *ToTTi wrote:*   

> http://gentoo.tuska.fi/portal/plugins/gallery/kaappaukset/tyopoyta_norsu?full=1
> 
> Mikä palikka jolla noi tiedot saa tuolla yläkulmassa ?

 

http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/

----------

## pussi

Tässä "valmis" työpöytä.  :Wink: 

- openbox

- rox-filer

- rxvt-unicode

- torsmo

- engage

- xmms

- irssi

Engagessa olevan ikonit ovat "Serenity Light Blue" setistä jonka saa ainakin Customize.orgista

Taustakuva "Castle in The Clouds" saatavilla ainakin deviantartista.

Työpöytää koristavat ikonit: "d3a-icons"

 *vrln wrote:*   

> Upealta näyttää. Voisitko laittaa mulle vaikka private messagella (tai tähän) ton sun torsmon config filun?

 

Itse asiassa tällä hetkellä päällä on 10 torsmoa jotta saan kaiken piirtymään oikeaan paikkaan.  :Laughing: 

Tässä kuitenkin alaoikealla näkyvien torsmojen conffit yhdistettynä yhdeksi. Jos tarvitset noita muita niin ilmoita.   :Smile: 

```
background no

font -*-bitstream vera sans-medium-r-*-*-11-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

update_interval 0.5

own_window no

draw_shades no

draw_borders no

stippled_borders no

default_color white

alignment bottom_right

gap_x 0

gap_y 0

no_buffers yes

uppercase no

TEXT

   ${color grey90}$nodename - ${color}$sysname $kernel ${color grey88}on $machine

{stippled_hr 2 1}

    ${color grey90}Date: ${color}${time %d.%m.20%y} - Up: $uptime

    ${color grey90}Processes: ${color}$processes - Running: $running_processes

    ${color grey90}CPU usage: ${color}$cpu%

{stippled_hr 2 1}

    ${color grey90}Temperatures:

        CPU:${color}               ${i2c temp 2}°C

        ${color grey90}Mainboard:${color}   ${i2c temp 1}°C

{stippled_hr 2 1}

    ${color grey90}Memory:

        RAM:${color}      $mem/$memmax - $memperc%

        ${color grey90}Swap:${color}   $swap/$swapmax - $swapperc%

{stippled_hr 2 1}

    ${color grey90}Network:

        Download:${color}   ${downspeedf wlan0} k/s

        ${color grey90}Upload:${color}        ${upspeedf wlan0} k/s

```

En sitten testannut tuota, mutta noin pitäisi toimia.

 *vrln wrote:*   

> Ja toi millä pasteet tota logia ruudulle, niin onko kyseessä root-tail vai läpinäkyvä aterm? (jos on niin millä komennolla saat sen päivittymään kokoajan yms?)

 

Tässäkin on kyseessä torsmo:

```
background no

font -*-bitstream vera sans-medium-r-*-*-11-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

#font snap

update_interval 1.6

own_window no

draw_shades no

draw_borders no

stippled_borders no

default_color white

gap_x 0

gap_y 0

no_buffers yes

uppercase no

TEXT

${exec tail -n 8 /var/log/messages}

```

Jos haluat tehdä tuon kuitenkin atermillä niin käsittääkseni se onnistuu käyttämällä tailf -komentoa tail:in sijaan.Last edited by pussi on Fri Dec 31, 2004 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Taily

Tässä minun

http://130.232.30.60:3800/screenshot.jpg

Lopetin anti-aliaksen käyttämisen koska se hidasti xorg:ia likaa  :Smile:  (ja sitten on vielä torsmo ja double buffering)

 *Quote:*   

> Jos haluat tehdä tuon kuitenkin atermillä niin käsittääkseni se onnistuu käyttämällä tailf -komentoa tail:in sijaan.

 

On myöskin olemassa root-tail

emerge root-tail

paljon parempi kuin tailf, luulisin =)

----------

## vrln

@ Pussi:

Joo on varmaan ihan kivasti ollut säätämistä tuossa, mutta on lopputuloskin sen näkönen :) Säädän itsekkin aika paljon desktoppia, se on hauska harrastus :P Kiitokset tiedosta/configista, pitää alkaa säätää tota torsmoa. Testasin sitä sillon kun se ilmesty, nähtävästi parantunut ihan kivasti sen jälkeen. Voi tosin olla etten vaan löytänyt kaikkia ominaisuuksia silloin.

----------

## Hulis

Käykää ihmeessä myös uppimassa shottejanne #gentoo.fi@ircnet kanvan kotisivuille osoitteessa: http://gentoo.tuska.fi/. Sivuille tarvitsee rekisteröityä jonka jälkeen galleriaan voi laittaa shotin.

Tällä hetkellä meillä on ongelmia salasanojen lähettämisen kanssa, joten ylläpito hoitelee käsin hommaa...

----------

## Jase

 *Hulis wrote:*   

> Käykää ihmeessä myös uppimassa shottejanne #gentoo.fi@ircnet kanvan kotisivuille osoitteessa: http://gentoo.tuska.fi/. Sivuille tarvitsee rekisteröityä jonka jälkeen galleriaan voi laittaa shotin.
> 
> Tällä hetkellä meillä on ongelmia salasanojen lähettämisen kanssa, joten ylläpito hoitelee käsin hommaa...

 

Liikaa vaivaa ja vielä kun itselläni on ollut oma galleria pystössä jo kolmatta vuotta.

----------

## Hulis

Olemme saaneet #gentoo.fi @ ircnet sivuston tunnusten luonnin taas toimimaan. Screenshotteja voisi mielellään lisätä myös meidän sivustolla olevaan galleriaan. Siellä on jo ~30 shotin galleria koossa ja lisää olisi kiva saada.

Kotisivujemme osoite: http://gentoo.tuska.fi

----------

## e2k

Fluxboxia. Pitänee vaihtaa tuo gkrellmi torsmoon jossain vaiheessa..  :Confused: 

----------

## Hartza

Kuva1

Kuva2Last edited by Hartza on Sun Mar 06, 2005 10:04 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Taily

Tässä minun fvwm työpöytäni =)

http://130.232.30.60:3800/fvwm20050110.jpg

Se on vielä työn alla enkä pysty kaikkea kunniaa itse ottamaan   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## micko

Pahasti vaiheessa vielä tämän säätäminen. Torsmoon olis tarkotus lisätä kuvakkeita ja muuttaa fonttia. Kalenteri vähän eri näköiseksi. Sitten olen nähnyt monella semmosen mikä näyttää sään, kellon tms... Ja jokin rss-systeemi vielä työpöydälle. Tässäkin ongelmana, etten tiedä millä ohjelmalla toteutetaan. No ehtiihän tässä. Enlightenment managerina ainakin toistaiseksi. Jotan kevyttä haluan tähän ja tämä tuntuu sellaiselta, jossa on lisäksi mukavasti ominaisuuksia. Fluxboxia ja Openboxia testailen myös tässä sivussa, jos niistä saisin jotain aikaiseksi. Kerneliä käännän toiselle koneelle... En nyt sentään jokaisen uuden korjauksen tullen päivitä. =)

http://users.utu.fi/mhjlai/kuvat/screenshot0001.png

----------

## Deranger

 *micko wrote:*   

> Sitten olen nähnyt monella semmosen mikä näyttää sään, kellon tms...

 

gDesklets on tutustumisen arvoinen ohjelma.

----------

## pussi

 *Oktane wrote:*   

>  *micko wrote:*   Sitten olen nähnyt monella semmosen mikä näyttää sään, kellon tms... 
> 
> gDesklets on tutustumisen arvoinen ohjelma.

 

Pakko mainita että torsmon cvs-versio osaa myös näyttää säätietoja. Uusina ominaisuksina myös mm. mpd ja xmms tuki. :)

----------

## Mikessu

Hyvin tavanomainen Fluxbox-työpöytä.

Joskus käyttelen myös KDE:tä, Gnomea tai Windowmakeria miten nyt sattuu innostamaan, tosin niitä en ole jaksanut nyt alkaa kääntämään.  :Smile: 

Torsmoa testasin myös tämän threadin innostamana gkrellmin sijasta.

----------

## Syzar

KDE 3.4.0_beta1

Aika perustyöpöytä, täytyisi vain jaksaa säätää lm-sensors kuntoon että näkisi prossun lämmöt tuossa torsmossa.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Pistetää nyt sitte omaki, eli ihan vaan gnome:

http://koti.mbnet.fi/~tjuvonen/kuvakamaa/skreensotti.jpg

----------

## vrln

http://lude.net/edocs/media.htm

Uusia E17 screenshotteja :)

Obi-Lan: mistä ton taustakuvan löytäisi? Aivan mahtavan näkönen.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Ton taustakuvan kaivelin osoitteesta http://www.deviantart.com/. Sieltä löytää kaikkee kivaa.

Uusin deski:

http://koti.mbnet.fi/~tjuvonen/kuvakamaa/xfce4_rox.jpg

ELi Xfce 4.2.0 ja ROX työpöytänä. Torsmon kanssa vielä ongelmia, torsmo -b pyyhkii kaikki työpöydän kuvakkeet piiloon ja ilman sitä se vilkkuu ja välkkyy ja katoilee.

----------

## pussi

uutta säätöä

openbox, torsmo, gmpc, rxvt-unicode sekä irssi

----------

## vrln

Obi-Lan: niin, tuolla deviantartissa kun on pari miljoonaa kuvaa tjsp... :)

http://lude.net/edocs/img/screenshot.png

Enlightenment DR 17, Engage ja Evidence.

----------

## pussi

 *vrln wrote:*   

> Obi-Lan: niin, tuolla deviantartissa kun on pari miljoonaa kuvaa tjsp... :)

 Toivottavasti muistan nyt oikein että ko. screenshotissa oli joku avaruusaiheinen taustakuva tjsp.

Joka tapauksessa osoitteesta http://gallery.artofgregmartin.com/wallpapers.html löytyy mielestäni aika hienoja taustoja tähän kategoriaan. :)

----------

## vrln

 *pussi wrote:*   

>  *vrln wrote:*   Obi-Lan: niin, tuolla deviantartissa kun on pari miljoonaa kuvaa tjsp... :) Toivottavasti muistan nyt oikein että ko. screenshotissa oli joku avaruusaiheinen taustakuva tjsp.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa osoitteesta http://gallery.artofgregmartin.com/wallpapers.html löytyy mielestäni aika hienoja taustoja tähän kategoriaan. :)

 

Kiitokset :) Oli joskus kauan sitten tuolta taustakuva mut olin unohtanut ton täysin jo. Näyttää muutenkin olevan aika paljon uusia wallpapereit tuol.

----------

